# How do I tell my wife ??



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

My wife wants to "dress" me. I mean, not as a little boy, but she wants to select and buy my clothes.

My tastes in clothes are much different than hers. She wants me to wear clothes which are too big for me, and she insists upon me wearing my shirt-tail out. I look like a beer-swilling slob.

I'm a more conservative engineer-pocket-protector-and-slide-rule type who would love it if I had only one kind of socks in any drawer, so that any pair I pulled out would be a match. All white shirts, with rounded tails, and dress slacks which don't rub the floor, don't fall down if I wear no belt, and get stepped on by my heels.

I'm not impressed by "style", I'm impressed by clean, pressed, professional. I want this appearance anywhere I go.

I want to, going forward, buy and maintain my own wardrobe. But, I don't want to hurt her feelings, she is a good wife and gives more to our marriage than I ever deserved.

Help....


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Why don't you just talk to her honestly about it?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

“Wife if you’re going to select my clothes then I’m going to return the favor”.
Ask her what color she wants her mini-skirts and whether she wants four or five inch heels.
Or maybe you could just grow a set,ya know?


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

TJW said:


> My wife wants to "dress" me. I mean, not as a little boy, but she wants to select and buy my clothes.
> 
> My tastes in clothes are much different than hers. She wants me to wear clothes which are too big for me, and she insists upon me wearing my shirt-tail out. I look like a beer-swilling slob.
> 
> ...


LOL. 

Id suggest making a joke about it. I love the other response that suggested an "I dress you id you dress me" rebuttal. However, I think it would be a sweet gesture to occasionally indulge her by wearing one of the outfits she selects for a date night or something. I am inclined to assume she does it out of love but I totally get you wanting to dress yourself, since you are in fact over the age of 10.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

TJW said:


> My wife wants to "dress" me. I mean, not as a little boy, but she wants to select and buy my clothes.
> 
> My tastes in clothes are much different than hers. She wants me to wear clothes which are too big for me, and she insists upon me wearing my shirt-tail out. I look like a beer-swilling slob.
> 
> ...



Well, there's two issues here. 

One, is the difference in clothing style. And you should, at one level, be able to dress as you are comfortable. 

On the other hand, does she think this "beer swilling slob" style look more attractive to her? If so, I've always supported the concept that a person should make the effort to make themselves attractive to their mate. You may need to clarify this. (On a more cynical note, could she be trying to make you look LESS attractive to rival females? Because I don't think oversized clothes look good myself, but I am an old fossil.)

You need to clarify with her WHY she chooses this style of clothes for you. Maybe she thinks it makes you look younger? Maybe she doesn't want to go for a engineering-nerd who looks like her old high school physics teacher/Bill Nye the Science Guy?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Has she actually bought you any of these clothes? If she has, put them on. Add a backwards baseball cap and some athletic shoes. There - you are the perfect image of an old Chollo. Ask her how you look.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Wife number one. Derided your sexual performance,told you that her previous lovers had bigger ****s than you,had numerous affairs which she blamed on you. Died. 
Wife number two.In your own words has emasculated you,has too much involvement with her ex fwb, has a stepson that you resent badly,has credit card addiction,criticizes your hair, hates how your leg looks because of varicose veins and now insists on dressing you as a cross between Homer Simpson and Barney Gumble. 
Again in your own words she sees you as plan B,a geek,Mr provider guy. 
Now have I left anything out?
You are in your sixties as you say so wtf are you doing wasting your life with this scold?


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> Wife number one. Derided your sexual performance,told you that her previous lovers had bigger ****s than you,had numerous affairs which she blamed on you. Died.
> Wife number two.In your own words has emasculated you,has too much involvement with her ex fwb, has a stepson that you resent badly,has credit card addiction,criticizes your hair, hates how your leg looks because of varicose veins and now insists on dressing you as a cross between Homer Simpson and Barney Gumble.
> Again in your own words she sees you as plan B,a geek,Mr provider guy.
> Now have I left anything out?
> You are in your sixties as you say so wtf are you doing wasting your life with this scold?


Wow. This puts it in perspective. A bit terse, but concise and thorough. 

I kind of dress my husband, but only because he doesn't like shopping alone. However, I only buy what I know he will wear. He has a kind of uniform like you do, @TJW, but his "uniform" is Levis® 501's, either a button up casual shirt or a t-shirt, and one of two different types of footwear. If I buy him something different, he says "thank you," but never wears it. lol You could try that approach, however, based on what Andy just laid out, it would probably be better if you used Andy's other idea: 




Andy1001 said:


> “Wife if you’re going to select my clothes then I’m going to return the favor”.
> Ask her what color she wants her mini-skirts and whether she wants four or five inch heels.
> Or maybe you could just grow a set,ya know?


Taking this a bit further, you could check her sizes in the closet, then go shopping alone and buy what you want her to wear. Bring it home and see how that goes. I'll bet she would be livid. Then you could respond, "Now you know how I feel. Let's drop this dressing each other nonsense, shall we."


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> Wife number one. Derided your sexual performance,told you that her previous lovers had bigger ****s than you,had numerous affairs which she blamed on you. Died.
> Wife number two.In your own words has emasculated you,has too much involvement with her ex fwb, has a stepson that you resent badly,has credit card addiction,criticizes your hair, hates how your leg looks because of varicose veins and now insists on dressing you as a cross between Homer Simpson and Barney Gumble.
> Again in your own words she sees you as plan B,a geek,Mr provider guy.
> Now have I left anything out?
> You are in your sixties as you say so wtf are you doing wasting your life with this scold?




Well, context does matter in a situation like this.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Dude .....go to cavanders.com and buy yourself some jeans, cowboy boots, button up shirt, a wallet, and a nice belt. Get some American Crew (pomade) for your hair. Throw your wife in the car and tell her she is going watch you get a tattoo (preferably of Texas). Learn how to swing a hammer and throw that junk in your front pocket away.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> “Wife if you’re going to select my clothes then I’m going to return the favor”.
> Ask her what color she wants her mini-skirts and whether she wants four or five inch heels.
> Or maybe you could just grow a set,ya know?


Mini-skirt? How about this?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Tell your wife thanks for the offer but you're good.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I'm going to go a different route. Are her suggested clothing options that far fetched for someone your age or is it just that you are accustomed to your clothing style?

I don't see anything wrong in indulging her on occasion especially if you are doing something together like a date night or couples activity and the style she's asking you to wear is run of the mill (if a bit different from what you're used to). 

I mean it's only clothes. She's not asking you to get a tattoo, dye your hair green, and buy a motorcycle.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

My wife buys some of my stuff and I buy some of hers.

I have to look at hers why not have some input and vise versa?

Perfect time to pick her up some dental floss thongs >


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

So she still likes playing Barbie eh? She fancies dressing Ken. At your age, it is quite silly indeed. 

How old is she, 10?


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

TJW said:


> My tastes in clothes are much different than hers. She wants me to wear clothes which are too big for me, and she insists upon me wearing my shirt-tail out.





TJW said:


> I'm a more conservative engineer-pocket-protector-and-slide-rule type who would love it if I had only one kind of socks in any drawer so that any pair I pulled out would be a match. All white shirts, with rounded tails, and dress slacks which don't rub the floor, don't fall down if I wear no belt, and get stepped on by my heels.


I suspect that what you described as to what your wife wants you to wear is negatively slanted as to the cloth being ridiculously oversized. If she were to describe what you want to wear, she could say that you are proud that you do not care about style, and that you dress like a pocket protecting nerd from the television show “The Big Bang Theory”, complete with tight pants and shirt.

There is room for compromise here. Since we dress for each other, in my marriage there are situations where we both have a great deal of input into what the other wears. For example, on our date nights my wife wears outfits that I took her shopping to buy; I jokingly say that if it is not sexy enough that she would be embarrassed to wear it when she goes to dinner with her girlfriends, then it’s not sexy enough for our date. For social events, we both have to like what each of us is wearing. In most other situations, we each wear what we want.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

TJW said:


> I'm not impressed by "style", I'm impressed by clean, pressed, professional. I want this appearance anywhere I go.
> 
> I want to, going forward, buy and maintain my own wardrobe. But, I don't want to hurt her feelings …


I'm not sure what you wife would prefer you wear, based on your description. Could you elaborate? 

From what you have described you find comfortable to wear, I gotta be honest … it sounds old and too formal to me. Jeans? Nice sports/golf shirts? Could you do that?

If that isn't what your wife wants, then I don't know what to tell you. I don't want a man who is "professional" if we're going to a ball game. But I certainly don't want a man in baggy crap that looks like the 'hood.

My bias is coming through here. I like wearing jeans, and in hot weather, I wear jeans shorts or capris. But, hey, I'm in southern Arizona, where everybody is pretty much a slob ...


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

The two aspects I find it hard to be comfortable with is my shirt-tail out, and the baggy-ness. She wants me to wear stuff that 2-3 sizes too big. 

I understand that slacks are difficult when you're shopping Walmart and K-mart. I need a 29 inch inseam, I have short legs. If I go to better clothing stores, it's never a problem for me to get a good fit, but the cost is higher. The slacks also look better.

She does not like when I go to stores, because I "....spend too much money....".

Jeans are ok for me, but again, they have to fit, and they have to not drag the floor, and I would like a round-tail shirt with a pocket, and a nice tooled-leather belt which also fits. I want the pants to not fall down even with no belt in them.


----------



## cheapie (Aug 6, 2018)

TJW said:


> The two aspects I find it hard to be comfortable with is my shirt-tail out, and the baggy-ness. She wants me to wear stuff that 2-3 sizes too big.
> 
> I understand that slacks are difficult when you're shopping Walmart and K-mart. I need a 29 inch inseam, I have short legs. If I go to better clothing stores, it's never a problem for me to get a good fit, but the cost is higher. The slacks also look better.
> 
> ...


So she’s the one with a credit card addiction and she tells you how much you can spend?!

Dude, based on your other threads, I, along with a few others, really wonder why you stay married to this woman. You say you’re not interested in divorce- is that because she’s (if I’m counting right) #3 in a series of crappy marriages and you don’t want to rack up another divorce? Ya know, just because two people manage to stay married doesn’t make the marriage a success. Sometimes success is being smart enough to get out of a bad situation. At any rate, if you’re determined to stick it out, you need to put your foot down and tell her she can’t dictate everything.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

TJW said:


> The two aspects I find it hard to be comfortable with is my shirt-tail out, and the baggy-ness. She wants me to wear stuff that 2-3 sizes too big.
> 
> I understand that slacks are difficult when you're shopping Walmart and K-mart. I need a 29 inch inseam, I have short legs. If I go to better clothing stores, it's never a problem for me to get a good fit, but the cost is higher. The slacks also look better.
> 
> ...


This is reasonable. The person being unreasonable is your wife. You have got to find your voice. It's okay to tell her that you are not comfortable with her choices in clothing for you and that you aren't changing. I could see if you were spending a ton of money on clothing, but that doesn't sound like what's happening here. Her wanting you to wear clothing that is too big for you is unreasonable and weird. Simply tell her "no." You don't have to get mad or be upset about it. Calmly tell her that you don't see things that way and you're sticking to what you've always done as it is working for you. Do not get sucked into an argument with her.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Wife and I have had this discussion. She likes me in bright clothes, I like neutral colors. 

I wear the things she buys me when we are together, my own style for work or with friends. I'm happy to wear clothes she finds attractive - she is happy to wear interesting lingerie for me, so it seems fair. The things she wants me to wear are not outrageous, just not my normal style so its OK.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm beta as all hell and I dress myself thank you.


----------



## mickybill (Nov 29, 2016)

"I'm a more conservative engineer-pocket-protector-and-slide-rule type"

I heard that Robert Oppenheimer had multiple copies of the same outfit, so there was one less decision to make that day. But he was building the Bomb so he gets a pass.
Maybe she is tired of that "look", and wants you to look "nicer" do you dress the same if you are going to work as going out to dinner with friends?
Maybe you could treat it as a game, introduce one or two different color shirts or trousers...then you get to pick something for her to wear.

Over size shirts don't look good on anyone but I think Tommy Bahama is the place a lot of engineers go to cut loose. The engineers that I know in addition to the pocket protector shirts have a collection of fun yet tasteful TB shirts and slacks with a nice sharp crease. Sort of a strict casual look LOL


----------



## iamoookkkk (Jun 2, 2019)

Maaan Speak with her.
Jut tell how you see all sittuation and i think she'll understand.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

TJW said:


> My wife wants to "dress" me. I mean, not as a little boy, but she wants to select and buy my clothes.
> 
> My tastes in clothes are much different than hers. She wants me to wear clothes which are too big for me, and she insists upon me wearing my shirt-tail out. I look like a beer-swilling slob.
> 
> ...


I went through the exact same thing with my wife.

And it transpired that she was right. I now look much better. Even with shirt tails out!


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Nucking Futs said:


> Mini-skirt? How about this?



So much mystery...It’s bound to make people with imagination more horny not less. I bet there’s a dude underneath! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Hmmmmm....I’m in a bit of a quandary on this one.

I can see both sides. Let me ask you this...does your wife dress stylish or not?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

TJW said:


> The two aspects I find it hard to be comfortable with is my shirt-tail out, and the baggy-ness. She wants me to wear stuff that 2-3 sizes too big.
> 
> I understand that slacks are difficult when you're shopping Walmart and K-mart. I need a 29 inch inseam, I have short legs. If I go to better clothing stores, it's never a problem for me to get a good fit, but the cost is higher. The slacks also look better.
> 
> ...



I just realized your 60 plus years. With that understood I would say there is nothing wrong with your clothing choice but your wife's choice is way out of line.

"Jeans... and I would like a round-tail shirt with a pocket, and a nice tooled-leather belt"

The above sounds good to me.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

CynthiaDe said:


> I kind of dress my husband, but only because he doesn't like shopping alone.


WTF is going on with wives wanting to "dress" their husbands and husbands going along? I just don't get it.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> WTF is going on with wives wanting to "dress" their husbands and husbands going along? I just don't get it.


We have done the following and it doesn't bother me one bit:

We go to the store* I *like ... and she helps me pick out some clothes. I'm not to pround to admit she has a better eye than I do.

That being said she never gets to pick out my cowboy boots :wink2:


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> We have done the following and it doesn't bother me one bit:
> 
> We go to the store* I *like ... and she helps me pick out some clothes. I'm not to pround to admit she has a better eye than I do.
> 
> That being said she never gets to pick out my cowboy boots :wink2:


That's a tad better, but still a bit weird... maybe because my wife's dress sense is awful... don't worry... I never told her that! :laugh:


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> That's a tad better, but still a bit weird... maybe because my wife's dress sense is awful... don't worry... I never told her that! :laugh:


Don't worry ... seems like you don't have much left to tell her these days anyway >>>>


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> Don't worry ... seems like you don't have much left to tell her these days anyway >>>>


That's true... luckily... :laugh: still, I will never tell her... ever! I'm too young to die... :grin2:


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

In Absentia said:


> WTF is going on with wives wanting to "dress" their husbands and husbands going along? I just don't get it.


Did you read the rest of the post? I was saying that I shop for his clothes, but buy what he wants. I literally shop for groceries and pick up his Levis for him or his socks, or whatever it is that he's in need of. What is going on between my husband and me is that I do the shopping for the family, which includes buying his clothes. If I buy him something he doesn't like, he tells me or just never wears it.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> I just realized your 60 plus years.


"Plus" is the operative word. If I round my age, it becomes 70 

BTW, I can't anymore, but I used to swing a hammer pretty good....


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

CynthiaDe said:


> Did you read the rest of the post? I was saying that I shop for his clothes, but buy what he wants. I literally shop for groceries and pick up his Levis for him or his socks, or whatever it is that he's in need of. What is going on between my husband and me is that I do the shopping for the family, which includes buying his clothes. If I buy him something he doesn't like, he tells me or just never wears it.


so, you buy his clothes physically without him being there and then he gets to pick the ones he likes at home... I can understand if it's a present, but all the time? Doesn't he have time to do that, ever?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

This topic is that, a topic.

Minor.

And not one I would fall on my sword, over.

At least she cares what you look like.

.........................................................

Oh, I have to say it...

.........................................................

She wants a man she can be proud of.
Good?

Or, she wants a man that she will 'not' be embarrassed..being seen with.
This, yes this, is the likely reason.

Women and men know that they will be judged by whoever holds their arm in public.

Again, not something to get in a lather over.
Over and out.





[THM]- The Typist I


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

If you cant work up the nerve to speak up for yourself, just dont ever wear what she buys you. Go shop for yourself and only wear what YOU buy.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Mr. Nail said:


> I'm beta as all hell and I dress myself thank you.


Good Lord man!!


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> Or, she wants a man that she will 'not' be embarrassed..being seen with.
> This, yes this, is the likely reason.


I think this is it. Being "proud of" is not within the feasibility realm. I am, after all, "plan B". But her embarrassment can be minimized, and the dream "kept alive", if I am dressed to replicate those who would have been chosen as "plan A", if they wouldn't have confined her to poverty.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Don'cha hate being an astute cynic?

Being able to read the large writing on small heads.

Life would be so much easier if we could all just run around naked.

Naked, unabashed and unafraid.

California is on that path....methinks! :smile2:

Lordy, help us fools.





[THM]- THRD


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

In Absentia said:


> so, you buy his clothes physically without him being there and then he gets to pick the ones he likes at home... I can understand if it's a present, but all the time? Doesn't he have time to do that, ever?


I do the same thing. After 40 years, I know what fabrics he likes, what colors he likes, what kinds of belts he'll wear, etc. And I can shop for a bargain; he'd just walk into Dillards and buy whatever's on the mannequin.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

TJW said:


> I think this is it. Being "proud of" is not within the feasibility realm. I am, after all, "plan B". But her embarrassment can be minimized, and the dream "kept alive", if I am dressed to replicate those who would have been chosen as "plan A", if they wouldn't have confined her to poverty.


If you know you're plan B, why do you care if it hurts her feelings? Just tell her she's welcome to come with you when you shop, but you'll be going to the stores YOU like and buying the clothes you want to wear. Just as she is free to do the same.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

turnera said:


> If you know you're plan B, why do you care if it hurts her feelings?


I have to admit, there's a part of me which feels exactly like this. I've been trying to get rid of that "old man" for decades..... but he never completely goes away.....



turnera said:


> Just tell her she's welcome to come with you when you shop, but you'll be going to the stores YOU like and buying the clothes you want to wear. Just as she is free to do the same.


I'm going to try this approach.... I've got job interviews coming up and I really want to look like the person they want. I have to find someplace in this world where I can be "plan A".

I've been blessed with having two careers where I was the "go to guy".


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

In Absentia said:


> so, you buy his clothes physically without him being there and then he gets to pick the ones he likes at home... I can understand if it's a present, but all the time? Doesn't he have time to do that, ever?


I know this wasn't directed toward me but can I answer? I know what my husband likes and he's not high maintenance. I just bought him 3 work shirts last weekend at his request. If there's any question, I'll text him a picture.

I'm happy to do it. I love to shop and bargain hunt. He does not. Win/win.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

TJW said:


> My wife wants to "dress" me. I mean, not as a little boy, but she wants to select and buy my clothes.
> 
> My tastes in clothes are much different than hers. She wants me to wear clothes which are too big for me, and she insists upon me wearing my shirt-tail out. I look like a beer-swilling slob.
> 
> ...


After reading her tastes and yours....my advice is let your wife dress you.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes. This is how it works for my husband and me.



lucy999 said:


> I know this wasn't directed toward me but can I answer? I know what my husband likes and he's not high maintenance. I just bought him 3 work shirts last weekend at his request. If there's any question, I'll text him a picture.
> 
> I'm happy to do it. I love to shop and bargain hunt. He does not. Win/win.





In Absentia said:


> so, you buy his clothes physically without him being there and then he gets to pick the ones he likes at home... I can understand if it's a present, but all the time? Doesn't he have time to do that, ever?


He doesn't see the point. He has no interest in clothes shopping. He knows what he wants. It's like buying milk. We always get the same brand. I don't drink milk, but he does, so I get him the specific kind he likes. (So I guess you could say I also feed him. >) If they ever stop making 501's, he's going to be naked, because that's pretty much all he likes. As far as shirts, he has a particular thing in mind. I know what that is when I see it and will pick something up.

Years ago, I'd sometimes get something he didn't care for, so he would never wear it. He wouldn't even say he didn't like it. I would know because he would never wear it. As time went by I got the hang of it and now he wears whatever I buy for him, because I know what he will and will not wear.



VermiciousKnid said:


> After reading her tastes and yours....my advice is let your wife dress you.


I disagree. Whatever she likes sounds like a slob to me. I really don't care what a man wears as long as it's clean and fits properly. Clothing that hangs is unattractive and makes a man look dumpy, just like it does for a woman.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

TJW said:


> I have to admit, there's a part of me which feels exactly like this. I've been trying to get rid of that "old man" for decades..... but he never completely goes away.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will say, TJW, based on the little I can intuit about you, you seem a little TOO straightlaced in terms of clothes and neatness. That's not a criticism; I'm just picturing you going on an interview and based on what you say you like to look like, I am not sure you will be that memorable. I say take a risk or two with your clothing. If you always buy white dress shirts, buy a blue one. If you always wear solid ties, buy a geometrical one. If you always wear cotton, buy a silk shirt. Live a little. You'll be remembered. And people will think you're more of a risk taker, more of an alpha, more interesting.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

turnera said:


> I will say, TJW, based on the little I can intuit about you, you seem a little TOO straightlaced in terms of clothes and neatness. That's not a criticism; I'm just picturing you going on an interview and based on what you say you like to look like, I am not sure you will be that memorable. I say take a risk or two with your clothing. If you always buy white dress shirts, buy a blue one. If you always wear solid ties, buy a geometrical one. If you always wear cotton, buy a silk shirt. Live a little. You'll be remembered. And people will think you're more of a risk taker, more of an alpha, more interesting.


I think this is good advice, particularly for a job interview. What you wear sounds fine, but it is dated. When you are looking for a new job, you want to appear fresh and up with the times, so they believe you know what you're doing. If they think you're stuck in the past, that could be a negative right when they see you. People make quick judgments in interviews. You want to stand out in a positive way and for all the right reasons, not because you look "old fashioned."


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

I had good success.

The pants fit. The coat fits. The shirt fits. The tie fits. 

I will not look like Sad Sack at my interview.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

These are new clothes?


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Yep. Brand new. It's the best I've looked in years....


----------



## hptessla (Jun 4, 2019)

TJW said:


> I had good success.
> 
> The pants fit. The coat fits. The shirt fits. The tie fits.
> 
> I will not look like Sad Sack at my interview.



The fact that you're wearing a tie and coat says something these days ;p

I do like the advice about he ties or shirt color. To me if you're wearing a suit you should also wear actual dress shoes...but that doesn't seem to be the fashion today. One bit of accessory style that gets overlooked, especially by men I think is eyeglasses.
If you wear them (your avatar has them on, doesn't mean you do) and have had the same frames for over 5 years you should probably go look at some new frames. They change. I didn't realize this until in my 30's I started dating a 21 yr old and she pointed out that I had old man glasses. Well, they were not old man glasses when I bought them 10 years prior.
In business dress in a conservative environment accessories are subtle enough to send a message that is picked up unconsciously by others. So you can be buttoned down but not seem stuffy. Guys don't seem to pick up on this as much as women. You can also align your eye color with the color of your shirt or tie. I have hazel eyes so if I wear a green shirt or tie (or olive suit for that matter) people notice the green of my eyes instead of the brown. Apparently I should not wear green in Colombia as I was told by a friend of mine from there that 'you can't trust a man with green eyes' is a saying there.
The biggest thing you can do is wear clothes that you feel comfortable in. Comfort projects it's own style.


----------

